# Its a Longgun birthday!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Have a great day Longgun!! *-band-*-/|\\--/|\\--/|\\-arty:arty:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday Longgun!

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday sir!

Eat a caribou steak to celebrate


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen!

AK bound in three hours...


----------

